# CM 9.0.0-RC0-selfKANG1-Optimus2X issue



## aniff

* issues solved...pls ignore this post...


----------



## SlashDW

When you have issues you should leave the issue and also post the solution to help others. Post like this don't help anyone, just clutter things up. Just sayin.


----------



## aniff

Well said  All apologize for those red my post..previously i thought having prob after flash mentioned ROM...couldnt log in to my google acct, including gmail, g+ n market... didnt realised then that gapps need to b dload separately... at that point think of being silly & recall my post 
:x

Sent from my LG-P990 using RootzWiki


----------

